# FAT but ribs are showing?



## gizpeptig (Mar 2, 2010)

My pony always becomes fat during the summer because our grass is so rich where we live. He gets about half of a scoop of senior feed in the evening and that is it. I don't feed him any more or any hay because I fear he may founder. During the winter I half to give him almost two scoops of feed and hay in the morning and night and he still drops alot of weight and his ribs show badly but anyways.. right now he is REALLY fat. I know he has a grass belly because he gets it every summer. But this summer his ribs are still showing a bit. This has never happened in past summer so anyone know what gives? I'm thinking maybe worms, but he gets wormed regularly. I was thinking of maybe doing a Panacur Powerpac on him because I know some people who have had horses with ribs showing and it helped them gain weight back. Should I try it?

Panacur Powerpac 5 Dose - Horse.com


----------



## gizpeptig (Mar 2, 2010)

Alright now, 31 views but no one wants to say anything? please!!! anyone?
Okay, maybe you never heard about the panacure powerpac, what do you reccomend then?
Any advice at all would be helpful


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

How old is your pony? What breed? Also, do you have any pictures to illustrate what he looks like? I think some additional information would help in regards to giving advice (particularly pictures).


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I have never used the Panacur Power Pack; so I can't give any advice about it. Worming him seems like a good idea, but I also wonder about feeding him a ration balancer instead of senior feed since he is getting such a small portion. He might be lacking protein and vitamins.


----------



## gizpeptig (Mar 2, 2010)

sarahver: I'll have to get some pictures tonight but he is 18 years old. I think he is around 13.2 hands.. but anyways he was not registered when we bought him and no one really knows his breed but we are thinking he is probably a quarter pony. 

2horses: He is being fed Seminole Senior right now. I really like it and have looked around at other senior feeds and IMO this one is the best. You may be right though about not getting enough vitamins and minerals but I fear if I give him any more he will get too fat and founder.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I understand what you mean about worrying about founder and weight gain. That's why I use Seminole Equalizer for my pasture puffs. You don't have to feed a lot for them to get the protein, vitamins and minerals they need. You might want to check it out.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I would take a fecal into the vet's and get a count. If its high - then do the power packs. Those work great.

Personally - if your pony is already fat, does he really need the senior feed? That is just going to make him fatter. You can buy a loose vitamin & mineral supplement and allow him access to it so he can have it free choice. They will lick it up like they do a mineral block, but the loose stuff is usually a little better quality. 

Pictures would really be helpful. My other concern is that he may be turning into an IR horse where you will have to really watch what he eats. A grazing muzzle might also be an option to limit what pasture he gets.


----------

